# installing laterite



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Just reading the laterite instructions its all straight forward but their is one bit that confuses me.

After putting the laterite iin and distrubutign it evenly over the base it says to add 1" off gravel on top then mix the gravel evenly through the laterite...

I dont get how it means to mix the laterite with the gravel when obviously the laterite is on the bottom this is surely impossible unless I try bring some of the laterite to the surface and mix it around?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've only used laterite once and vowed to never use it again! The directions on my container said to roll it into balls and push it down into my substrate. This was probably due to the fact that I was adding it to an established aquarium. I don't remember if it had other instructions. 

I rolled it into balls and pushed it down into my substrate. Unfortunately, my substrate was too large (regular gravel) and the laterite leached through the substrate and left my water a murky orange color for many weeks. I finally tore the tank down and changed the substrate. 

If you are using a very small size gravel or sand you probably won't have much trouble with it. I don't think I would bother mixing the gravel into the laterite myself, but then again, after my experience, I wouldn't be using laterite [-( 

Hopefully some others will have some better advice for you


----------



## sltyfsh1 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Murky Water*

i HAD THE SAME MURKY WATER THE FIRST TIME ALSO,IT TOOK A COUPLE OF WEEKS OF WATER CHANGES AND ACTIVATED CARBON TO CLEAR IT UP. THE SECOND TIME I RINSED IT AHEAD OF TIME IN THE SINK WITH A FINE STRAINER AND HAD NO PROBLEMS. AS FAR AS MIXING IT WITH THE TOP LAYER OF SUBSTATE I DID NOT BOTHER ,ONCE YOU STARTING PLANTING AND BURROW THE ROOTS DOWN TO THE BOTTOM IT MIXES ITSELF.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I have used laterite in the past and had no problems with it, I always put the laterite in first when I am building the tank though so have never had the problems that you guys have had.

I am just a bit confused about the mixing part, I am tempted to just lay th elaterite down and put 3" of gravel on top and leave it.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

What's so hard to understand? Lay the laterite down, put roughly 1 inch of substrate over and mix until it's an even mixture of laterite and substrate. Once you've got that mixture though, it's usually a good idea to top that off with another 2-3" of whatever substrate you're planning on using.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I just dont get how they mean to mix it, I mean if the laterite is sitting on the bottom of the tank then its going to be hard to bring it to the surface to mix it throughout the gravel.

Surely if that is what they meant then the would tell you to mix the gravel and laterite before you put it in the tank...:-o


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

Just stir up the entire thing. I guess they tell you to mix it in the tank because it would easier to gauge how much gravel you have to mix into the laterite. An inch's worth of gravel spread out in a tank is definitely not the same as an inch's worth of gravel in a bucket...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What I did was put the Laterite in first, spread it evenly over the bottom glass, then put a 1" layer of gravel over the laterite, using my hand I mixed both together and then added the rest of the gravel on top.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

ChrisP,

There are 2 ways to use the laterite:

- You can lay it on the bottom of the empty tank and cover it with the inert gravel.

- You can mix it with some of the gravel, lay that mixture on the bottom, and then cover it with the inert gravel.

The 2-nd approach is probably a way to try to avoid compaction since the Laterite is clay and when wet it swells, gets sticky, and forms an impervious layer.

From my experience either way is good.

Also - the instructions of most aquarium products are rather pathetic so don't pay too much attention to the nonsense you read on the package.

--Nikolay


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

just use flourite


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I have used the mixing technique suggested by brianclaw and trenac without any issues. There are certainly no problems with mixing the two base layers. and the added unmixed substrate above it blocks any future issues from clouding for me. But I do admit that I am not a stem plant person, so frequent repanting are not part of my tank upkeep. Frequent runner pulling/removal replaces that for me.

Long tern I'll also admit that I agree with JaySilverman.


----------

